# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Накамерный фонарь-прожектор  Panasonic VZ-LDDS9

## beytuti

Продам фонарь-прожектор Panasonic VZ-LDDS9 с функцией зуммирования пучка света. Оригинал (made in Japan).
Питание: аккумулятор Li-ion CGR-D16 / 28s
Мощность лампы: 10 Вт
Отдельно продаются два оригинальных японских аккумулятора Panasonic CGR-D28s (2800mAh) c зарядным устройством.
Запасная галагеновая оригинальная лампа VZ-LL10 (made in Japan) в подарок.

1000грн.

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

в продаже

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

в продаже

----------

